# Brigantine Reports?



## tekkaman (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, I was wondering what's the action down on Brigantine these days. I was down there 2 weeks ago and all we caught was tons and tons of dogfish and a couple of kings.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey welcome to the family. Back bay action has been pretty decent.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

acfishing.com covers most of that area,or riptide tackle site


----------

